# 14k gold plated shoes



## Noxx (Feb 23, 2009)

I just bought a pair of those 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220365509290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012

I'm not sure if they really are plated... I'm gonna acid test them lol.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 23, 2009)

Those look like professional refiners footwear!
Your customers will be very impressed.
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Feb 23, 2009)

Haha, I hope so.


----------



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Feb 25, 2009)

HAhahah oh Noxx u gota take pics of u warin em.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 25, 2009)

:lol: 

It doesn't say anything about gold plating in the Ad. I seriously hope you didn't pay real money for that trash. If I had bought those, I would take a moment to consider my own sanity.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol I should reconsider my own sanity then 

They are not an investment but a entertainment product...


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 25, 2009)

Noxx, 

If you do post a photo of you in the shoes, please don't forget the gold wide brim hat and the golden cape to complete the outfit !! :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2009)

Noxx said:


> They are not an investment but a entertainment product...


As it should be! After all, Noxx is a young man enjoying his life! How I envy him his youth! :wink: 

Wear them in good health, Noxx. 

Harold


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 28, 2009)

Noxx post a pic here, ebay item not in the system anymore.


----------

